
GamerGate Politician ‘Sargon of Akkad’ Loses Election Bid - smacktoward
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/597wpq/gamergate-politician-sargon-of-akkad-loses-election-bid
======
duxup
> a YouTube figure who rose to prominence railing against feminism during the
> GamerGate movement,

Oh man, that's one of those things for me that would be an automatic
disqualifier as far as my vote goes. I watched that whole mess unfold as it
happened and it is a great example of an online "moment" that immediately
started twisting and evolving into some nasty things.

